# where were these teacher when i was underage?



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=47895

WTF in my day all the techers were older than moses{ hells bells i had my dads teacher for 1st and 2nd grade,he was born in 27!} any ways,seems like the fact that woman like young stuff is now out in the opean. it's been going on for years,but for some reason people don't think as much of and underage boy getting some!

in my day the stud math tacher and football coach were gettign the 16 and 17 year old girls,but no one ever complained. that was back in 79 and 80. i wounder if they would get away with it now?

i know the frist time is a much bigger deal for a girl,than a boy,but iam going to tell you all somethign that might shock you all........ teenage girls get horny also!

i know a kid that got some off of a nurse when he was in the hospitle,mommie found out and got 50,000$ out of it. her poor little boy was a victume. right the little **** was bragging about it the same day!

anyway just wanted to share the artical with you all!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Didn't I post in this thread yesterday?

~~Bill~~


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, but being that there are kids that come here, links to porn are prohibited as per the rules.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't even have the words to reply to that, that won't come off as rude, lets just say that makes me disapointed in you Z-F.

~~Bill~~


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Aw, man! Did I miss free porn again??


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What's this about free porn, Will?


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I wasnt really pushing free porn Sinister but rather making a joke using an existing website as a visual aid but the kiddies eyes will apparently melt if it were to be shown.

~~Bill~~


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i never had any hot teachers either


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I had a few, but I'm almost 100% certain they didn't provide THOSE type of services!


----------

